
Is it healthier to live in the countryside? (2018) - throw0101a
https://www.bbc.com/future/article/20180531-where-are-the-worlds-healthiest-places-to-live
======
throw0101a
It's complicated:

> _City residents tend to suffer from higher levels of asthma,[1] allergies
> [2] and depression.[3] But they also tend to be less obese,[4] at a lower
> risk[5] of suicide and are less likely to get killed in an accident.[6] They
> lead happier lives as seniors[7] and live longer[8] in general._

